

Social Proof Is Dangerous - jack7890
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/06/social-proof-is-dangerous.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29

======
joshfraser
I've never understood why the herd mentality is so prevalent among investors.

